# western port bay vic.....



## hackonayak (Oct 15, 2008)

Hey guys just a quick Q ...can anyone tell me about yak fishing in western port bay? just wondering how to deal with the current and soforth any comments would be appreciated..cheers Paul


----------



## SgtWilson (Oct 6, 2008)

I'd be interested to know too.

Thinking of trying out Western Port Bay myself in the coming weeks.

Anyone ??

Cheers,

Paul.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

I think the key to fishing WP in a yak is to play along with the tides. Launch an hour or two on the in coming tide and you'll drift in with the tide. Fish slack water for a while, wherever you end up. Then just drift back out to where you started with the out going tide. Providing winds don't get up to thwart you, it can work out nicely played that way.


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

As Josh says ( hi Josh  ) you gotta work with the tides, but if you plan on chasing ting in the shallows the current is not so strong there. You also need to be conscious of the horror involved in dragging your sad and sorry sunburnt arse across thigh deep mud at low tide. Not all of WP is mangrove and mud flats, but know your launch spot if it is.

One paramount issue is one of safety. Wind against tide can make for vicious seas. In a battle against a stiff northerly and a flooding tide you will lose.

And probably die.

Everyone will be upset.

Don't do it.

The Middle Spit is a vast sandy bar in the middle of the western channel and I have stood on the hockey field at Somers and seen swells rolling over it that would put Pipeline in Hawaii to shame. Unforgiving. Don't go there.

Anchoring in the main channels in 28 m and with a 6 knot current is a pain, but can be done. Need a stack of lead to hold buttom, but the rewards are there. I don't do it much and prefer the slackwater and start of the change for anchoring up. Fine in the shallows, but the yawing you get with wind against tide shits me.

It's a very fishy place with better and greater variety of catches than PB. Quieter with less traffic, no jet skis, better scenery and lots of sheltered options. Downside is less launch spots, sometimes very dirty water and a strong current. I have a love/hate thing with WP, but haven't really explored it with the yak much. I'm loving it at the mo and soon as I send this I'm off down there for a bit of a splashabout.


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Just got back and had some more thoughts about it.

I was down at the eastern entrance at Newhaven - Cleeland Bight. Great spot - very fishy with dramatic shifts in depth but you can get big currenty upswells and in next to no time find yourself in a tight spot. I was anchored and casting to a reef in a sheltered spot as the tide was turning. It got suddenly lumpy and so I pulled the pin, but by the time the anchor was in and stowed I was being pulled into a bad place and the current was begining to rip. No probs, just had one of those 'oh shit' moments.

I got a good, fast, seaworthy yak and if I had of been in my old barge of a canoe like I was last time I was there 3 years ago I would have been cactus. Had a near cactus moment off Corinella in the canoe in the eighties too - got caught in a vortex for a bit. It is just that kind of place. The currents and tides have sculpted some vigorous marine contours in WP. The depths can go from 4m to 16 to 28 in a very short space so couple that with a 5/6 knot current and maybe some wind and inexperience - you *are* well and truly fucked!!!

I know I'm sounding a tad headmasterish here, but if it serves to give newbies a healthy respect for the place so be it. It is nothing like PPB though it can of course be a millpond and you can treat it like your own safe backyard some days, but I have seen and experienced it's potential to be awful, awful fuggin ugly.

I didn't catch a thing BTW. Was dogged by a seal for a bit, but it was beautiful. The stinkers seemed to dip out too. It's a great place and I'm inclined to hang out there more than PPB at the moment.


----------



## SgtWilson (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks guys,

Sounds like a bit of homework and preparation is required.

Cheers,

Paul.


----------



## mrsnapperman (Oct 1, 2008)

Fishing in WP is governed by the tides and currents. The currents run fastest in the channels and around headlands generally. A bit of knowledge of the main channels and how fast they can run is absolutely required if you are planning to fish them or cross them. It screams just out from cowes, under the San Remo bridge it can be just white water it is running that quick. Outside the main channels fishing is possible especially close in most of the time. If you are planning a bit of a paddle or plan to fish the channels, fish the slack. The tide often changes before the tide charts so going out early is the go. Waves tend to lift a bit also when the current starts going against the wind so keep this in mind. Great bit of water but sometimes get a bit jealous of those that are not constatnly being restricted by tides/currents.


----------



## redhill (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi all,
have done a bit of yakking in WP for about a year now, mainly around the shoreham area, but also down in Balnarring and through to Flinders. Its a difficult place to understand, and its taken some time. The biggest problem up this end of WP is the weed, definately if drifting with a few lines out, you will lose lots of equipment. The conditions are more extreme than PPB, with the tide and swell making for interesting situations. The swell can really stand up even in 6m+ water. I mostly fish within a km or 2 of land, and have never been in a dangerous situation yet, but I'm really carefull in big swell, or uncertain wind conditions.

The fish I've been catching lately has been a few pinkies up to 45cm, way too many pike 1 metre and then some (becoming a real pest), and squid were going nuts about a month ago where you could catch big squid at any time.

The shoreham area is a good place to start, easy launching, and close in there is no tide flow, and a few pinkies around... and of course lots of pike.

As mentioned above be careful, but it is a great place to yak, no crowds (still haven't seen another yakker), you'll prob catch some really weird looking fish (I have) and you always feel a little bit more alive after a session in WP. I think I've seen more imaginary fins in WP than anywhere else... also dolphin's, seals, penguins.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

is that where victorians catch them elephantfish ? saw them on rex hunt and cant remember where he was


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Have spent a couple of years fishing the stretch from Jam Jerrop around to Corinella and have found it to be relatively safe and fairly successful. Mainly target Gummys and also pick up Snapper, Salmon, loads of Rays, Elephants and Flatties. Fishing can be either really good, or really average. Always have worked to a plan with regards to fishing spots and the tide to avoid having to work too hard. Anchoring technique is the most important part of a trip on Westernport when the big tides are running and at times I have needed 16oz bomb sinkers to hold the bottom. That or a downrigger with 3lb bomb. Grapnel anchors need to be around 3.5kg to hold the bottom without having to let out miles of line. I often take a 100ft anchor line with a further 100ft to clip on if needed.
Good launches can be found at Lang Lang, Jam Jerrop, Tenby Pt, Corinella, also on the Bass River amongst others. I will continue to fish these areas til I snag one of those big silver WP Jewies  .Steve.


----------



## younggun (Sep 16, 2008)

ive been itching to hit up wpb for a while now, and i saw 6 or so fisherman just next to the bridge to phillip island landing
some good sized wrasse, one after the other, i was fairly impressed, but then i came back 4 hours later and the pier was more like
a lighthouse overlooking a stretch of sand,

a bit daunting, but if you ever want to hit ppb i live about 5 mins drive from you mate,
so let me know, 
PS: if you shop at chelsea safeway, look out for a checkout chick with a nametag JOHN

cheers, john


----------

